# Photo shoot day!



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Today was photo shoot day since I needed some new pictures for some of the kids on my website

Phoenix Rising Farm Ruffian:




































Then mommy let her have some yummy leaves:  









Fairlea Alice:



























Phoenix Rising Farm Viggo


















NC PromisedLand RC Bonnie:


















Then one of Ruffian and Sensation. My Bambi Kids:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

All so nice!!! Viggo is out of who?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What gorgeous girls!!

Viggo sure knows how to strut his stuff already doesn"t he? Very handsome little man.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Viggo is out of Charity.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very ....very.... nice goats.....  :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks, can you tell Ruffian is my Baby? lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks, can you tell Ruffian is my Baby? lol


 No ...not at all...LOL :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

They are gorgeous girls! Bonnie has a gorgeous coloring! Is it a dark buckskin?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

She's a chocolate buckskin, or at least that's what it says on her papers.


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

I believe Keith called her a chocolate sundgau pattern?? :shrug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

What pretty goatlies! They all look great! Great job setting them up.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Gorgeous goats!  
And the last picture is too cute. :wink:


----------

